# Help with shipping quote



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

I am currently bidding on a job for a beautiful walnut buffet but I don't know how to quote shipping. My shop is located in central Pennsylvania (17777) and the piece will be going to Nashville TN. The dimensions are 78" long x 36" high x 18" deep. I was thinking of driving it but that would be ~12 hours and gas would probably be higher than shipping. What are my best options for quoting a shipping cost?

Zach


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Check with local trucking companies. The couple bunk beds I have shipped turned out that shipping was as much as the bed. It might even be cheaper and safer for you to drive it down there yourself.


----------



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

Try http://www.freightquote.com/ for quotes from large logistic companies.

I've used http://www.uship.com/ a few times and have had some success. They might not be any cheaper than than freight companies but can be more accommodating. They have a cost estimator to give you a ballpark.

Have you shipped before? Packing furniture for freight is a job in itself. Be sure and cover your time for packing in your quote.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Also the crate needed to ship by truck, might be as much work to make as the item you are shipping.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep, you will need a very strong BOX (es) to put it in… A project all of it's own…

You might cost it WITHOUT freight and just let it be known that Packing & Frt will be extra depending on he final size and weight…

I don't think one could accurately estimate that cost… unless you get an estimate & then double it to be safe!


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

Some moving companies will accept a single piece of uncrated furniture.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

What about letting the customer handle the shipping? They can contact a shipper or have someone pick it up and deliver it for them.

Here's another idea that I have used for large deliveries coming to me from 8 - 10 hours away. I contacted a couple of retirees from my church and asked them about taking a road trip for a couple of hundred dollars plus expenses. They were more than happy to do as it was an adventure for them. Their wives loved that they were away for a couple of days.

As far as driving that far to deliver, that is a lot of time out of the shop. It would be cheaper time wise to have a trucking company deliver it.


----------



## rkober (Feb 15, 2012)

Our company uses several freight companies including the aforementioned freightquote.com (which would be a good place to start). Another couple issues are determining the freight class and loading and unloading. Assuming you're not shipping to a location with a dock and forklift will require a lift gate (read upcharge). I would expect you'd have to build a palletized crate out of plywood ($100+ ?) and wouldn't be surprised if you're looking at $400-500+ for the freight. Unfortunately driving may be the best (I like the retiree idea).


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Shipping large items can run pretty steep. It depends
how much you want the job, really… how much you
want the piece in your portfolio and how much the 
customer wants your talents.

You can privately contract with a trucker or individual
making a move, but insuring the piece against damage 
could be a problem.

You might try to find a reason to drive down that way -
a machine you want to buy or some Southern hardwoods
perhaps.

The guys at OWWM.org do cooperative trips to move
machines around. You might inquire there.


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

I manage a warehouse full time so I had one of the ladies in my shipping department contact our logistics provider and got me a qote for dock pickup with drop gate delivery. I took that price and doubled to account for the crate. I came up with $200 to ship from central Pennsylvania to Knoxville TN via Conway trucking.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*yellowtruck…*

Do you really know what the finished product will Weigh? ... and Shipping Size?

Don't forget the Insurance cost…

I don't know either… but $200 sounds cheap to me…
... consider your Labor to build the crate?

You could always come up with an* Estimate…* BUT, make it known that it *will actually be based on the real cost.*
(you should not be left in a position to possibly getting zonked)

Hope it works out…


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

try U-ship.com. I used it to ship a rocking chair from AZ to FL. It cost me under $200.


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

I am very confused, Yellowtruck75.

You manage a warehouse, have access to "ladies in my shipping department" . . . yet waste our time to answer what it will cost to ship?


----------



## TDog (Apr 17, 2012)

I am quoting a lady 600$ for a fully hand made hoechest from solid pine with dovetailed sides and even the trim. It will have a hand sawn frame and panel lid. Its a medium sized chest with a treated and rubbed stain finish. Am I in the ball park,on this quote. All hand cut and traditional joinery.


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

GreyHound bus ships! They are way cheaper than trucking companies. For example to ship a bundle of wood from Oregon to Florida from trucking co 200.00 Greyhound 80.00


----------



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you including your time to package the item, what about packaging materials? You have a large item. I'd budget at least 1/2 a workday to package this right.

There are individuals and companies that make custom shipping crates and packages.

I've shipped beds several times and the cost is usually around $300 for 1 bunk bed.

Try a moving company. If they have room on a truck they could pick it up and deliver. At least they would have the expertise in moving furniture.

I think your best bet is to find a driver on Uship.com to negotiate with. You can name your price and drivers can bid on it.

With pictures and if you have it packaged ready for pickup then I think a Uship driver would jump on it for $500. I see professional shipping and moving companies in the range of $800 - $1,200


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

You also want to call a moving company. Some of these folks will ship furniture at a better rate - and they are used to moving and safeguarding fine pieces


----------



## JohnO1955 (May 16, 2012)

Shipping is the worst part of any job IMO--Just shipped a solid cherry credenza from NC to Chicago - took me a day to design and build and pad the crate - and to save $150 I took it to the trucking company myself (humped a 250lb crate into my pickup) and it still cost $258 to get it there….I sell stuff through Custom Made .com and the shipping thing is tough - I tell people that the shipping is an estimate only and that I will cover up to 20% over the estimate, but anything past that they pickup - never had a problem with that arrangement so far


----------

